# typical brisket dimensions



## gotbags-10 (Mar 19, 2012)

Sorry not sure if this should go here or in the build section but anyways. I can't smoke full packers, i only have a small electric smoker so i've just been smoking flats. Well i want a bigger smoker anyways and am wanting to build one that will fit a packer so I'm wondering what a typical brisket's size is? My thinking for my grates was possibly 13" deep by 20" wide. Would this fit most packers?


----------



## jirodriguez (Mar 19, 2012)

Most of the full packer briskets I buy (approx. 13-15 lbs.) just fit nicely on a Weber 22.5" grill. So I would make your smoke rack more like 25" wide x 15" to 20" deep.


----------



## gotbags-10 (Mar 19, 2012)

thanks for the info. I'll probably go with 23x 15  then. Keep in mind that I'm only trying to fit one brisket on a rack and also to keep my overall dimensions as small as possible.


----------

